# MEDIO FÍSICO > Ríos > Mediterránea >  Sa Riera, Mallorca.

## perdiguera

Sa Riera, en español la Riera, es el torrente canalizado que atraviesa Palma de Mallorca.
Tiene una longitud de unos 16 Km y tiene una oscura fama a sus espaldas.
Lo que hoy se ve en el tramo urbano es una rectificación de trazado del cauce original , llevando la desembocadura a lo que hoy es el puerto.
Os pongo un poco de historia de esta rambla, realmente lleva agua permanentemente pero no es de surgencia natural, sacada de internet.

Wikipedia



> El Torrente de la Riera (sa Riera) es un torrente de la isla de Mallorca que desemboca en la capital balear entre el Parque de la Feixina y el Museo del Baluard.
> Nace en el término municipal de Puigpunyent y desemboca en la bahía de Palma. Antes el torrente pasaba por las Ramblas, la calle Unión y el paseo del Borne, pero en el siglo XVII fue desviado para que no atravesase el casco antiguo. Actualmente, pasa por la parte exterior de las antiguas murallas de la ciudad de Palma en su último tramo, formando el Paseo Mallorca.


Diario de Mallorca



> JOAN RIERA. RIERA.DIARIODEMALLORCA@EPI.ES
>  El fuego y el agua. Dos aliados del hombre que se convierten en enemigos implacables cuando se descontrolan. Sa Riera desvió su cauce natural el que atravesaba la Rambla y el Born en el siglo XVII. No fue un capricho de las autoridades, como puedan serlo el Palma Arena o el nonato Teatro de la Ópera del Moll Vell. Actuaron movidas por las sucesivas inundaciones del torrente y por los males que ocasionaba cada vez que su capacidad se veía desbordada por las fuertes lluvias.
> La más terrible de estas inundaciones ocurrió en la noche del 14 al 15 de octubre de 1403. Sobre las seis de la noche recuerde que nuestros antepasados vivían al compás de la hora solar, llegó a Palma una avalancha de agua y árboles que derribaron la muralla en el lugar donde se encontraba la Porta Plegadissa cerca la actual plaza Berenguer de Palou. El Paborde Terrasa, cronista de la época, cuenta los hechos de esta forma: "Vino la Riera tan crecida, trayendo muchas ramas, árboles y escombros, que no pudiendo pasar por el puente del muro de la ciudad se subió tan alto el agua que destruyó y rompió el muro, y antes de romperlo ya lo sobrepujaba el agua más de 16 palmos".
> 
> Fue solo el principio. Las aguas demolieron los siete puentes que permitían atravesar el cauce en distintos puntos de la ciudad. También cayeron, víctimas de la fuerza de la riada, "cuantas casas confinaban el Born y el Mercado (la plaza) y la calle Oms". Sin llegar a la misma proporción, muchos edificios en las calles Paraires, del Mar y otras próximas a sa Riera fueron vencidos con facilidad. Josep Maria Quadrado calculó que el número de casas arrasadas se elevaba a 1.500. El número de fallecidos se sitúa entre 5.000 y 5.500. El cronista Vicenç Mut escribió que por la mañana apareció "todo el mar de la bahía cubierto de cadáveres; y como el viento que movió la lluvia fue un recio levante, corrieron muchos cuerpos muertos llevados hacia Illetes, donde por entonces se les dio sepultura en aquellas arenas porque nadie hallaba al padre, al hijo o al deudo que buscaba, tanto los desconoció en los rostros el formidable horror de su naufragio".


Ahora dos fotos desde distintos puentes que la atraviesan.

La primera aguas arriba del paseo mallorca



Esta segunda momentos antes de meterse en un túnel para desaguar en el puerto

----------


## REEGE

Bonitas fotos del canal!! Y lo de la noticia con esos más de 5.000 fallecidos... triste muy triste!!
Menos mal que a día de hoy disponemos de buenas infraestructuras hidráulicas y ésto es impensable hoy. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Aunque cuando dice de llover ya sabéis... cuidado que nunca se sabe!!

----------


## F. Lázaro

Esto nos hace darnos cuenta del peligro que entrañan todos los cursos de agua, y especialmente aquellos torrentes rápidos que bajan de montañas, conos de deyección, etc.

Y pese a que tenemos demasiados ejemplos... éste, Biescas, Badajoz, y otros muchos, nunca aprendemos. Tan sólo se hacen pequeñas actuaciones tragedia tras tragedia, y cuando pasa el tiempo, vuelta a ocupar de nuevo el cauce hasta la siguiente tragedia, y así va el ciclo  :Mad:

----------

